# Natural, neutral eyeshadow for very dark skin (NW55)?



## indiekicks (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello ladies, I've been looking for eyeshadow that looks truly natural and subdued on my dark skin. A lot of "neutral" shades are too light and look very noticeable and ashy on me. I'm open to all brands, drugstore suggestions are especially welcome since my pockets are a little tight at the moment, lol.

  Thanks in advance.


----------



## elektra513 (Dec 22, 2013)

What does "natural/neutral" look like to you?

  For general suggestions, the more natural you want it to look the less shimmer you should wear (some sheen is ok but it has to be strategic). So look for matte shadows, MAC does good ones. Popular shades are Saddle, Texture, Cork, Brown Script, Espresso, Handwritten, Brown Down. You could even use just foundation or concealer to smooth your lids and powder it and then use a matte bronzer in the socket line and mascara. If you even out your lids a little and blend well, you'll get good results.

  Be creative! Think about what you want your final look to be and then look for products that will give you that look, rather than just looking for "neutral" eyeshadows. Keep in mind your undertones also. NW55 means you have red undertones, so you have to keep in mind warm vs cool shades when picking colors. If you want some shimmer, Antiqued, Bronze, and Mulch are pretty, blend with a skin-toned matte to keep it from being too much. I find like you said that most "neutrals" are not created with brown skin in mind. JMO as I know ppl will disagree but ashy looks good on no one and white shimmer is not natural on everyone...you have to tailor and pick tones of shades that work within the specific person's skin tones to make it look good. 1-2 shades lighter or darker is a good starting point.

  ETA: since you said drugstore, NYX does quite a few nude matte eyeshadows, nude being that they are in a wide range of skin-toned shades, light to dark. Iman also makes decent eye makeup and bronzers.


----------



## lillove3000 (Dec 23, 2013)

I am a nw50 and I have found that silver eyeshadows give me that neutral look. I am currently using nyx single eyeshadow in deep charcoal. Alternatively, the original naked palette works great too.


----------



## indiekicks (Dec 23, 2013)

elektra513 said:


> What does "natural/neutral" look like to you?
> 
> For general suggestions, the more natural you want it to look the less shimmer you should wear (some sheen is ok but it has to be strategic). So look for matte shadows, MAC does good ones. Popular shades are Saddle, Texture, Cork, Brown Script, Espresso, Handwritten, Brown Down. You could even use just foundation or concealer to smooth your lids and powder it and then use a matte bronzer in the socket line and mascara. If you even out your lids a little and blend well, you'll get good results.
> 
> ...


  You know now that I think of it, I don't have very many silver shadows at all. I will look into that and the NYX shadow too. As for Naked... maybe when I have more $$$ lol. Thanks!


----------



## mimip63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Mac haux, brown script

  coastal scents 28 piece eye shadow neutral palette


----------

